# Ladies...



## jdizzle (Jul 11, 2012)

It's well known that a lady's hormones negatively effect their IBS..I just wondered if anyone else experienced something like this.This whole time since diagnosis, aside from the bowel and gut issues, I've struggled mainly with weakness and have had a slow uphill climb trying to regain some strength with nutrition, light exercise and patience. After telling my doctor (pre-diagnosis) that my periods were getting hard to bare, she told me to skip them by taking the birth control pill constantly, which I have been doing, but I still get a good amount of PMS etc.I've been randomly very feeble and shakey the last few days, along with the pms headache and waking up feverish. I couldn't really think of anything I'd eaten that would justify it, but looking back at my trusty food diary, I just realized I got really feeble and headachey four weeks ago aswell. Does anyone else's period manifest itself with weakness, shakiness and fatigue? Now that I've made the connection I'm a little reassured that it will pass and is hormonal.. but also a bit upset at the prospect at becoming super weak and fatigued again every month!I skim through ibs related books and articles and am frustrated at how seldom weakness and fatigue are acknowledged as symptoms (especially since they bother me most!). If you also suffer weakness and trembly tiredness, please tell me so I can be a little more reassured that it's normal for IBS, at least in the first year.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I am going to move this to the Women's Forum for you.Weakness and fatigue may be caused by a zillion other things besides IBS. (Undereating for one... diabetes for 2.. etc>>>) Try to keep in mind one can have other conditions while also having IBS...


----------



## NCK (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks for posting this.I know its been a few months since this post but I thought I would answer anyway, It sound like your not doing well and I feel for you. I have trouble with dizziness , some weakness and headaches the week after I have a really heavy period. Now I don't eat a lot of meat as it bothers me and I'm unsure about your diet but I was wondering if maybe you might be having an iron issue as well? Just a thought that you may want to look into it. I wish I could help but I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I have gotten so sick of doctors--I had migraines, so my doc put me on blood pressure meds b/c sometimes that helps. Then, my employer wants me in a program to verify compliance with blood-pressure lowering diet--since I don't have high BP, this isn't an issue except for my employer. Neurologist puts me on an anti-convulsive, which did actually stop the migraines completely, but now employer wants to know what condition was causing my seizures. How dumb. So, now I am off everything except lotronex, which my employer can't figure out what it is. And, guess what? They never even bother to ask for those who have diabetes, had heart attacks, etc--they just bother those of us who are on meds for the side-effect we desire. How screwy. Find a dr that will listen and not just prescribe--do you really want to take meds that don't do anything for you?


----------



## rudibear (Jul 28, 2012)

Trudyg, is what your employer is doing legal? It seems to me that this is a personal matter and the only possible reason they could have for getting involved is if they pay for your insurance. Even then, that seems like a pretty weak reason.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Ask any active duty serviceman and you will see they have no privacy at all,.


----------



## rellybelly17 (Jun 10, 2011)

yes, I could sleep all week when I am on my period. Also, my hypoglycemia seems worse when during that time of the month so I do get shaky too. My best advice? chocolate and a good book


----------



## rellybelly17 (Jun 10, 2011)

and maybe some red wine couldn't hurt...


----------

